# First time buyer - please give some advice about this breeder



## Marshmallow (Apr 11, 2013)

I happened to come across this forum and discovered that there were so many experienced and nice people here. 

We are looking forward to getting our first dog. We just want a family companion dog, healthy and good temperament. 

I have found this breeder. It seems that she cares a lot about her dogs' temperament. And both parents are certified therapy dogs. 

Does anybody have any thoughts or advice about this breeder? Linden Poodles 

Thank you very much.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum. I don't know about this breeder but I'm sure our fellow members, especially those in Canada, will chime in. 

Have you seen this page on VIP yet? Versatility In Poodles - Find A Poodle
It's very informative. It's a must-read for anyone who's looking for a poodle.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know this breeder but I see several positive signs. I like that her dogs are champions and that she is a member of the Poodle Club of Canada. I like that her dogs are also therapy dogs; I think that speaks well of their temperament. I like that she does obedience and agility. I like that I see children interacting with her dogs. I also like the candid photos showing the dogs in a variety of setting including on a boat. I wish she was more specific with what kind of health testing she does. Have you been able to visit her and meet her dogs?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks good to me! I'm sure someone here will give you info!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I think they look pretty interesting and worth getting to know more about. They seem to have their dogs doing a variety of activities. If they are geographically convenient to you they could be a good place to get started.


----------

